
Ask HN: What's the hardest part about getting your first web developer job? - krogers
For hobbyist developers looking to make the transition to developing professionally, what have you found to be the hardest part of the process?
======
muzani
It's more convincing employers who have no data on you. I think most of the
people who visit HN are capable enough, but you're still competing with a
large pool of people who game the system.

------
askafriend
Getting it is always the hardest part.

Once you get it, if you have some patience, good work habits (dependable,
reliable, etc), and are a little above average in your inclination with
computers, you'll do just fine.

------
potta_coffee
For me, the hardest part was getting enough experience to show employers that
I knew what I was doing. Once you get the ball rolling, it's much easier to
get interviews etc.

------
partisan
Being confident enough in yourself to say “I don’t know” and being open minded
to learn new things.

